# Tonic water



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Now I am sure most Brits will appreciate the vital importance of tonic water to human life. When I first arrived, I had no problems finding litre bottles of it in my local (Maadi) Seoudi and in the other supermarket round the corner. Unfortunately supplies seem to have dried up, and all I can find is those silly little cans. Carrefour don't seem to stock the bottles either (no doubt a dastardly French plot against us Brits). Does anyone know of a chain (or even a little shop) that does stock big bottles of tonic?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry I have always struggled to find tonic water here


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeez, you brits always blaiming your misfortunes on the french... 

Anyways, just had to pop out to Mariam Market to get some water and saw 1 l bottles of swchepps tonic water in the outside fridge.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> Jeez, you brits always blaiming your misfortunes on the french...
> 
> Anyways, just had to pop out to Mariam Market to get some water and saw 1 l bottles of swchepps tonic water in the outside fridge.




Not the Brits.. the English, us Scots have the auld alliance with France .


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

p.s I think the original post was meant tongue in cheek carrefour being a French supermarket


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks both.

Which Miriam Izzie? I tried my local one (again) - the one on (I think) on the corner of 205/253. Whilst they do have plentuy of Schweppes product, none of it was tonic water. Or at least if it was, neither I nor the shop guy could find it.

Oh and yes, my tongue in cheek reference to the French should have had a ;-) after it. I was indeed refering to Carrefour being a French chain and the French not being big G&T drinkers. No real offence to the Frogs intended.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

PoleDancer said:


> Thanks both.
> 
> Which Miriam Izzie? I tried my local one (again) - the one on (I think) on the corner of 205/253. Whilst they do have plentuy of Schweppes product, none of it was tonic water. Or at least if it was, neither I nor the shop guy could find it.
> 
> Oh and yes, my tongue in cheek reference to the French should have had a ;-) after it. I was indeed refering to Carrefour being a French chain and the French not being big G&T drinkers. No real offence to the Frogs intended.


Oh no, I'm terribly sorry I made you go to Miriam for nothing. I could have sworn I saw the bottles of tonic in the outside fridge as I was exiting the store, but obviously I must have been mistaken. The labels of Schweppes look always too similar, I should have inspected them closer before posting. 

Perhaps kimo?


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Not at all Izzie. I live close by and I always enjoy a bit of a cycle round Maadi in the evening. Thanks for taking the trouble to point our Miriam Market as a possible source. It's actually one of the places that I have been buying from recently, but no more has arrived since I bought their last bottle a couple of weeks ago.

Where would I find Kino? I don't recall seeing one of those and a quick Google doesn't reveal many clues.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Doh! 'Ki*m*o' (not 'Kino'). A quick Google suggests that's the little supermarket by the Ace Club on Victoria Square. Good point. I've not tried that one yet. Thanks.


----------



## tmongy (Nov 4, 2010)

Have you tried checking in any of the Metro stores? I'm pretty sure I saw tonic water there a few times.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Tmongy. Yep, tried a few Metros.

The good news is I was in Carrefour last night and they had stocks in again. Hooray!

I suppose I must therefore owe the Frogs an apology for mischievously suggesting some sort of Gallic plot to incapacitate Les Rosbifs by denying them their G&Ts.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lots of large bottles of tonic water in Spinneys.. I saw them on Wednesday


----------

